# European Welcome ?



## witzend (Jul 9, 2020)

Sixty-one per cent of Spanish people polled said they did not want UK holidaymakers. 
France, is almost as antagonistic with 55 per cent of respondents unhappy to see UK holidaymakers 
The only nationalities less popular than the British are Americans and Chinese 








						‘Stay away,’ Europeans tell British tourists
					

Most citizens of top holiday nations do not want UK holidaymakers, a YouGov poll has found.As England prepares to relax quarantine rules for travellers returning from Spain, opinion in the UK’s favourite holiday nation appears strongly opposed to British visitors.




					uk.yahoo.com


----------



## TeamRienza (Jul 9, 2020)

Those percentages are probably more favourable than for Brits (particularly motorhomers) staying at home in 2020.

Davy


----------



## Dezi (Jul 10, 2020)

I also read this, not very encouraging is it .

Dezi


----------



## Deleted member 34243 (Jul 10, 2020)

So to paraphrase the article. Some people don’t want visitors from countries with high infection / death rates to visit their country.


----------



## antiquesam (Jul 10, 2020)

Just like Scotland in fact. Two weeks quarantine for those returning from Spain apparently. So if you live in Scotland and land in Manchester expect to be stopped at Gretna and put into isolation.


----------



## jagmanx (Jul 10, 2020)

Chaos !
The TV programme "Not Going Out" comes to mind !

IMO most of Europe has unlocked too much too quickly.
I appreciate many will disagree mainly based on economic arguments.
We plan a "no Motorhoming summer" as we both think real enjoyment would be limited !
Save our pennies for 2021


----------



## myvanwy (Jul 10, 2020)

I would like to know how many of those polled actually made a living from tourism?


----------



## redhand (Jul 10, 2020)

We had been optimistic as to getting away in September to France or Germany. As time passes that begins to look unlikely and now the winter break in Spain/Portugal comes under threat with brexit  uncertainty.
Sad but on bright side we have plenty of time to find house of our dreams


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 10, 2020)

redhand said:


> We had been optimistic as to getting away in September to France or Germany. As time passes that begins to look unlikely and now the winter break in Spain/Portugal comes under threat with brexit  uncertainty.
> Sad but on bright side we have plenty of time to find house of our dreams


Will this do.


----------



## jagmanx (Jul 10, 2020)

Mmn 
Yes we saw many lovely places in Ireland.
Well built
Good land with surrounding wall etc
Nice outlook/location.
But no aadvantage to us living there !


----------



## antiquesam (Jul 10, 2020)

myvanwy said:


> I would like to know how many of those polled actually made a living from tourism?


It was a Yougov poll of 1000 people per country. Having been a market research interviewer I'm pretty sure it would be a cross section of the demographic by age, marital status and occupational status.


----------



## jagmanx (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## Wooie1958 (Jul 10, 2020)

Precisely the reason why we`ve decided to forego our European jaunt this year and hope for better times next year.

All the euros on Caxton are fine and were bought a quite a good rate so as long as i do a transaction before the end of December i won`t have to pay the " account handling fee " which now comes into force after 12 months instead of the old 24 months.

Similarly my Dart Charge account will need a small credit before the end of the year in order to avoid the inactivity clause.


----------



## jagmanx (Jul 10, 2020)

From Lancashire NI and ROI are easy enuff
CairnRyan to Larne & back
Use Euros in ROI
Just a thought


----------



## 2cv (Jul 10, 2020)

Wooie1958 said:


> Precisely the reason why we`ve decided to forego our European jaunt this year and hope for better times next year.
> 
> All the euros on Caxton are fine and were bought a quite a good rate so as long as i do a transaction before the end of December i won`t have to pay the " account handling fee " which now comes into force after 12 months instead of the old 24 months.
> 
> Similarly my Dart Charge account will need a small credit before the end of the year in order to avoid the inactivity clause.



Thanks for the reminder. We use a similar card for US dollars and certainly won’t be over there for the foreseeable future so better make a transaction.


----------



## kenspain (Jul 10, 2020)

witzend said:


> Sixty-one per cent of Spanish people polled said they did not want UK holidaymakers.
> France, is almost as antagonistic with 55 per cent of respondents unhappy to see UK holidaymakers
> The only nationalities less popular than the British are Americans and Chinese
> 
> ...


What rubbish they want English over here because they say English spend more money than any other vistes to Spain, they have had it hard here the last few months


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jul 10, 2020)

2cv said:


> Thanks for the reminder. We use a similar card for US dollars and certainly won’t be over there for the foreseeable future so better make a transaction.



No problem, i was a bit annoyed that they dropped it from 24 months to 12 months for the Account Management fee if the account is inactive.

I knew it was 24 months and seeing as we normally go abroad 2 or 3 times each year i wouldn`t normally give it a second thought.

It was buried deep in one of their emails about the T&C`s changing and for once i had an overwhelming urge to actually read all of it.

It`s in the middle of the screenshot headed *Account Management fee * under section 21      and it used to be 24 months.

I`ll start a new thread because a lot of members have the Caxton FX card and probably do not realise this will happen.


----------



## witzend (Jul 10, 2020)

kenspain said:


> What rubbish they want English over here because they say English spend more money than any other vistes to Spain,


But thats just the ones holding their hands out for tourist money just the same here in Cornwall. The Poll was taken thru a selection of the Spanish people who want the English to stay in England


----------



## antiquesam (Jul 10, 2020)

Wooie1958 said:


> No problem, i was a bit annoyed that they dropped it from 24 months to 12 months for the Account Management fee if the account is inactive.
> 
> I knew it was 24 months and seeing as we normally go abroad 2 or 3 times each year i wouldn`t normally give it a second thought.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that tip off. Fortunately I put a few quid on the card a couple of months ago when the exchange rate went up a little.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jul 10, 2020)

antiquesam said:


> Thanks for that tip off. Fortunately I put a few quid on the card a couple of months ago when the exchange rate went up a little.




Then you`ve got 12 months from that date, i bought a christmas present from Finland with ours last December so i`m ok until then.


----------



## vindiboy (Jul 10, 2020)

I get  info from Portuguese Resident, it is a News Paper on line, I  must have signed up to it on one of our Jollies To Portugal at some time ,any way I had  notification from them today, It seems business over there is screaming at their Government  because of GBs ban on visitors to Portugal, apparently Brits account for over 57% of tourists  in Portugal and  add over several million  stay nights in Hotels etc. and they say that July and August is going to kill many  businesses as no revenue, to see them through the Winter.
     Bit of pay back here some might say for them fining Wild Campers and closing the Aire at Praia de Roche which held a couple of hundred winter vanners?


----------



## Snapster (Jul 10, 2020)

I suppose if you ask the tourist industry, they obviously want visitors and will be happy to see them bringing the money in. 
As for us, not relying on tourism living in France, and many people we have spoken to, we think cross border travel was enabled too soon. 
We have had a pretty hard lockdown, as have most of mainland Europe and to see people coming over here on the first day the borders opened, ignored the French self quarantine rules, travelled around the country stopping at aires, campsites and restaurants, smacks of irresponsibility. 
Especially since the first people we knew of coming here were very vocal Br*x***ers......


----------



## vwalan (Jul 10, 2020)

come down to the west country . we dont mind you all coming down. 
bring your savings and all the females in your family over 16yrs old ,hee hee 
mind if you have younger family members that might fit in a pressure cooker or fit the bbq then bring them as well. 
best not waste your time going over to that eu place.


----------



## jacquigem (Jul 11, 2020)

We are currently travelling from alicante to calais slowly via annecy and a few other places. Been out 8 days now and not had any problems staying on paid Aires and camper stops. Mind we are now on Spanish plates. Not seen any other brit vans though


----------



## Snapster (Jul 11, 2020)

runnach said:


> Many, including myself, have absolutely no malice to the people mainland EU. It is the other tier of government that costs UK taxpayer dearly, we object to.


And we object to the stripping of our rights to travel work and remain within the EU as we have done for the last 40 years.
But this thread shouldn’t be about brexit bickering, I respect your rights to have voted as you have done, me? I moved to France to continue to enjoy and benefit from all the EU has to offer.


----------



## Snapster (Jul 11, 2020)

Yes, I did mention it but I won’t add any more either, except to answer your question.
Mrs R, as a French National, wherever she lives enjoys free movement within the EU and now within the UK and before the UK leaves the EU will not require any documents to stay in the UK just as, at the moment, I don’t need documents to live in France.
The big difference is that Mrs R will still enjoy free movement within the EU after January, UK passport holder won’t.


----------



## Snapster (Jul 11, 2020)

That’s fine, but your question didn’t have any relevance to my concerns.


----------



## witzend (Jul 11, 2020)

Snapster said:


> That’s fine, but your question didn’t have any relevance to my concerns.


Surely it means that mrs R has comitted to living in UK and have you done the same to living in France ? You can,t perhaps now get the best of both worlds


----------



## Snapster (Jul 11, 2020)

If, by having the best of both worlds, you mean continuing to enjoy the right to reside work and move around the EU as we have been able to do since 1992, then, probably....

But, yes, we have fully committed to living in France. We bought our house here in 2013 and spent a couple of years renovating it using local tradespeople, before we moved here full time 

This is now running the risk of being way off topic now and unfortunately politics were brought into it, so I’ll say no more on the subject.


----------



## QFour (Jul 11, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Will this do.
> View attachment 84213View attachment 84217



So you have gone into the property business now Trev or are you just selling pictures on EBay for 95,000 Euro


----------



## peecee (Jul 11, 2020)

witzend said:


> Sixty-one per cent of Spanish people polled said they did not want UK holidaymakers.
> France, is almost as antagonistic with 55 per cent of respondents unhappy to see UK holidaymakers
> The only nationalities less popular than the British are Americans and Chinese
> 
> ...


Having lived in Spain for a year or so this is about par for the course for the Spanish the same people don't want anyone in Spain unless they are Spanish ...they would rather like us to just send the money we spend but not bother going ......just ignore them. At present I think everyone is going to hit certain members of the populations in various parts of the UK , Europe indeed the world who will take that view but if we don't go out and spend money the economic situation will soon go from disastrous to catastrophic.


----------



## jacquigem (Jul 12, 2020)

peecee said:


> Having lived in Spain for a year or so this is about par for the course for the Spanish the same people don't want anyone in Spain unless they are Spanish ...they would rather like us to just send the money we spend but not bother going ......just ignore them. At present I think everyone is going to hit certain members of the populations in various parts of the UK , Europe indeed the world who will take that view but if we don't go out and spend money the economic situation will soon go from disastrous to catastrophic.


We have lived in Spain for much of the last 6 years travelling around and have to say we find the majority of Spanish people very welcoming.


----------



## jagmanx (Jul 12, 2020)

Surveys at the moment are useless..
I say that as I think people are paranoid about visitors increasing the risk of Covid.
Yes they are quite right to be paranoid about Covid but I suggest the risk from tourists is over-played. (but not zero)
As with most dangerous situations we retreat into our shells and seek to blame others.
We see this in UK with both Wales and Scotland (just observing NOT criticising) being unhappy with tourists of all types
They both seem to have lower covid percentages but this could be mainly due to less population density.
PS The Scotland ban on people travelling (back?)  from Spain is entirely justified (IMO)


----------



## peecee (Jul 12, 2020)

jacquigem said:


> We have lived in Spain for much of the last 6 years travelling around and have to say we find the majority of Spanish people very welcoming.


I don't disagree with you but there is a percentage of the population who don't want any incomers........but there is a percentage of the population in most countries that are the same ...I was trying in my own clumsy fashion to point out that the survey means nothing and depends where it was carried out ....if it was carried out at all. I lived in Alicante for several years and found that like most places , anywhere in the world and I have lived in a few places in my time , what is said to your face is different to that which is said behind your back  C'est la Vie


----------



## antiquesam (Jul 12, 2020)

jagmanx said:


> Surveys at the moment are useless..
> I say that as I think people are paranoid about visitors increasing the risk of Covid.
> Yes they are quite right to be paranoid about Covid but I suggest the risk from tourists is over-played. (but not zero)
> As with most dangerous situations we retreat into our shells and seek to blame others.
> ...


A survey tells you what people's opinion is at the time of the survey, hence they do them weekly or monthly on the country's politics.
You say they are useless and yet go on to give your opinion of what others are feeling, which reflects the opinion poll results so why "useless"?


----------



## antiquesam (Jul 12, 2020)

peecee said:


> I don't disagree with you but there is a percentage of the population who don't want any incomers........but there is a percentage of the population in most countries that are the same ...I was trying in my own clumsy fashion to point out that the survey means nothing and depends where it was carried out ....if it was carried out at all. I lived in Alicante for several years and found that like most places , anywhere in the world and I have lived in a few places in my time , what is said to your face is different to that which is said behind your back  C'est la Vie


Having worked as a market researcher for a couple of years I can assure you that any survey will have been undertaken strictly to the letter. It was a Yougov poll of 1000 people in each country. To do the poll researchers on the assignment would be given a small area to operate in and have 12 to 15 interviews to undertake. They will be told they must interview so many married and single women, with or without children, and of certain ages. Men by age and socio-economic grouping. I can assure you it can be difficult, as, you can quite easily be looking for the last interview a retired woman with school age kids, if you weren't keeping an eye on the interviews which are normally done over two days


----------



## kenspain (Jul 12, 2020)

I have lived here 25 years my wife is Spanish the only time we have not been welcome  is when I took her back 2 years ago to where I was born in south London had a job finding any old friends and did not feel safe.


----------



## iampatman (Jul 12, 2020)

Quite a few ex pats living in the village here who have been welcomed over the years and followed the rules during and post lockdown, social distancing, masks where appropriate etc...Don’t get many uk tourists on a fortnights jollies but there are a handful here at the moment and when they all cram into the one “English” bar ignoring social distancing the locals just raise their eyebrows and shake their heads sadly. The locals here are more concerned about the folk coming here from Madrid to their holiday homes.

Pat


----------

